# Royal Navy at Lawrenny Ferry



## Martin Hale (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi my name is Martin Hale. I am a retired Customs Officer (Medical Grounds) and currently live in Poole Dorset. For some years now I have been interested in the Royal Navy WW2 seaplane base at Lawrenny Ferry, Pembrokeshire and in 1996 produced a small booklet on the base. I had forgotten all about this until a couple of weeks ago I was asked to revisit the subject and do a rewrite. At this point I should point out that although a small booklet is intended I am not intending or expecting to profit from the venture. The reason that I am posting here is that I have been told that two steam yachts were moored at Lawrenny for use as accomodation ships. I have managed to confirm this and that they were called Carmela and ZaZa and one of them is suposed to have belonged to the actress Marlene Dietrich. This information came from a chap who served at the base throughout its existance and,as all his other information has proved accurate I am inclined to believe it. What I would dearly love to know is whether Dietrich owned a vessel of either these names and if so what did it look like? A long shot I know but it would make a great sideline to the account if it could be verified.

Martin


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

Martin, ZAZA and ZAZA 1 were owned by Leslie Farrow before being Requisitioned by the Ministry of War Transport in 1939.

CARMELA was owned by H W Richards when Requisitioned by the Ministry of War Transport in 1941.

If you require further information please PM me with your e-mail address.

Cheers Tony.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

I can remember going out on the haven in my incle's boat "Puffin", a converted lifeboat. It was in 1950-51 and we watched a Sunderland take off from quite close by. as for the running of the base, I've no idea. Except that there were one or two ASR launches there.


----------



## Martin Hale (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, Lawrenny is starting to give up more of its secrets and I think the re-write is definitely on.

Martin


----------

